# I'm having surgery next week.......



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I have been scheduled for a complete hysterectomy on November 20th at the University in Minneapolis and depending on the procedure they end up doing, I'll be in the hospital from 2-4 days and then recouping 2-6 weeks. It's long over due for me and now they've found fibroids and a few other little issues that they want to take a closer look at. I'll stay a few days after wards at my sister and brother-in-laws house in Mpls before heading home. My brother-in-law is a former ob/gyn that now runs the hospital and is threatening to scrub up and observe but I put the brakes on that since I just don't think it's right for my BIL to see my who-who. :blush: :brownbag: I just got a new I-Phone today so at least I'll be able to have the WWW while I'm in the hospital to get on SM!!! And, my DH is going to try and sneak Nissa into he hospital if I'm in more than one day. :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Prayers are starting for you, Kim. You sound good about it all, I'm glad. I'll head up to St. Patrick's Cathedral tomorrow and light some candles.
xoxoxo


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i hope everything goes well during ur surgery... and the girls and i wish you a speedy recovery.

im sure your husband will be able to sneak her in. we snuck in my greatgrandmas puppy when she was in the hospital!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 11 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668924


> Prayers are starting for you, Kim. You sound good about it all, I'm glad. I'll head up to St. Patrick's Cathedral tomorrow and light some candles.
> xoxoxo[/B]



Thank you Kerry. You are so wonderful. :grouphug:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG Kim I just got to this post!!
I had one almost 6 years ago now, you will LOVE it!!!
I will be praying for you!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Sending best wishes for a successful surgery and a (relatively) easy and uncomplicated recovery! And let us know how
you're doing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope the surgery goes smoothly and that you have a quick recovery, Kim!!!! Lots of good thoughts and prayers for you and your family!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers! I don't blame you on the BIL seeing the va-jay-jay! No way way! I'd rather die than have a relative or friend see that!!! Do you know if they're doing an open or laparoscopy? My only advice is to walk around after surgery as much as you can especially if they do lap....that will get the gas out otherwise you will experience the worst pain in your shoulder you could ever imagine!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lots of good thoughts and prayers for you Kim! I hope everything goes well and you have a very speedy recovery. Sounds like your sisters is the place to be after your surgery. Tell them as soon as you get there to hand you a laptop! You'll be missed and we'll worry about you!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!!!

Hugs to you!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You will do fine, Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy & pain free recovery.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You are so funny but I agree with you, I would NOT want my BIL to see my who who either!!! LOL!!! 

I pray everything goes well and I am sure that it will, and you get out of the hospital and get on the road to recovery!!!! Also please let us know if hubby gets your baby through security. Hey, get the BIL to walk with him to see you and no one will dare question him!!!! Please let us hear from you on your I phone!!!! rayer: rayer: Good Luck~~~~~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Kim, I'll be praying for you. your going to feel so much better. This is a good time to spoil yourself, your always spoiling others.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I hope your surgery goes well & that you recover quickly! :grouphug:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope everything goes well with your surgery and you recover fast


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope your surgery goes well and you have a quick recovery!

You'll be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Kimmykins - we all LOVE you , and wish you well for your hospital stay and recuperation :grouphug: What a time of year to have surgery , I hope Santa brings you lots of gifts to make up for it  I will send you my favorite invalid bell , having the man in my life my own personal SLAVE always cheers me up no end  . Sarah


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Good luck Kim good thoughts going your way!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, Kim ... we will be thinking about you. Prayers for a quick recovery and really* **effective*** pain meds! Your husband is AWESOME! 
Oh ... and I don't blame you a bit, not wanting any in-laws checking out your ummm ... southern hemisphere! ROFL! You said you'll have your iphone ... does that mean you'll be able to check in and update us and the whole bit? I'm afraid I don't have any idea what the www is like over one of those new-fangled contraptions ... LOL. I used to have the money to be quite the gadget geek, but no longer, I'm afraid! Now I spend all my $$ on the pooches.
Big pre-surgery hugs comin' yer way ... and the Ts send their :heart: as well.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kim wishing you a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. I had a complete hysterectomy 2 years ago because of fibroids and had to have it alot sooner than scheduled because i wouldn't stop bleeding. It was the best thing that happened, no complications and i was up walking around and would walk a little each day outside with lots of naps in between. Let everyone spoil you and take care of you and take it easy and don't try to do too much at once. Hugs to you from me, Chloe, Riley and Noelle. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I wish you much luck and a speedy recovery!
Are you getting Laprascopic surgery? My friend said that do that now for hysterectomy's , I don't know with the fibroids if you can
I was just wondering though.
Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

My sister had the same surgery done right before Thanksgiving last year and while I know she'd say it was no piece of cake she seemed to do really well and recovered quickly. She's doing much better now than before. I'll be praying for all to go well and for you to have a wonderful revcovery.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It sounds like you'll be in the very best of care and that with all the prayers going out for you ( mine included!) I'm sure you'll recoup in no time! ( just don't push it!)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, Kim, this is a biggy!! You'll do anything to get out of cooking Thanksgiving dinner...  

I wish you luck and I'll say a prayer everything goes smoothly....as I know it will.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Nov 11 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668916


> my DH is going to try and sneak Nissa into he hospital if I'm in more than one day. :chili:[/B]


maybe DH won't have to sneak Nissa in...

when my dear m-i-l was in the hospital, they encouraged us to bring in our Lilly to see her. mom loved our Lilly and she brightened so every time Lilly visited. (of course, Lilly brought lots of smiles to the employees and other patients, too; it's just part of being a smallwhitedog) that's good therapy, because when you're happy and content, your body releases endorphins.

best wishes for you; may you breeze right through your recovery!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope everything goes smoothly during your surgery Kim-you're in my thoughts! rayer:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh, good luck! Is your BIL crazy?! I'm sure Nissa will take great care of you when you get out of the hospital.
Robin


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hoping and Praying that you have an quick and easy surgery and a speedy and very PAMPERED recovery!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

We'll be thinking about you, hope all goes well.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Kim, I hope everything goes well for you and that you recover quickly! I'm sure you'll be waited on hand-and-foot when you get home from the hospital.  I hope hubby understands that you will be entitled to BONUS gifts and pampering, and this includes NISSA as well! When Nissa is happy, Mommy is happy. 

Take care!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope that everything goes well :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

kim .a little behind as laptop was not working ...will pray all goes well for you i saw a women on the late late show last week .had surgery with a new machine its called the devinci surgical system , once used only by nasa ,was up and about the next day .... :grouphug: jo


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear, sweet Kim, you know you are in my thoughts and prayers, and I will especially be praying for you on the 20th.:heart: rayer: :heart: 

I pray the surgery goes well (as I'm sure it will) and you have a very fast recovery! :hugging: :Flowers 2: 

Love & Hugs,

Allison, Susie & Sadie


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Nov 11 2008, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669048


> Kimmykins - we all LOVE you , and wish you well for your hospital stay and recuperation :grouphug: What a time of year to have surgery , I hope Santa brings you lots of gifts to make up for it  I will send you my favorite invalid bell , having the man in my life my own personal SLAVE always cheers me up no end  . Sarah[/B]


Thank you Sarah! Oh you can bet my most wonderful DH will be waiting on me hand-and-foot. He said the other day, "really Kim, I'm loving the thought of taking care of you after your surgery, you deserve it". I guess I've trained him well. :wub: 

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 11 2008, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669055


> Oh, Kim ... we will be thinking about you. Prayers for a quick recovery and really* **effective*** pain meds! Your husband is AWESOME!
> Oh ... and I don't blame you a bit, not wanting any in-laws checking out your ummm ... southern hemisphere! ROFL! You said you'll have your iphone ... does that mean you'll be able to check in and update us and the whole bit? I'm afraid I don't have any idea what the www is like over one of those new-fangled contraptions ... LOL. I used to have the money to be quite the gadget geek, but no longer, I'm afraid! Now I spend all my $$ on the pooches.
> Big pre-surgery hugs comin' yer way ... and the Ts send their :heart: as well. [/B]


Yuppers, my new wonderful I-Phone will hopefully keep me connected to my SM friends if they let me use it in the hospital. Thank you for your wonderful wishes Heidi!

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 12 2008, 05:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669142


> I wish you much luck and a speedy recovery!
> Are you getting Laprascopic surgery? My friend said that do that now for hysterectomy's , I don't know with the fibroids if you can
> I was just wondering though.
> Good Luck :grouphug:[/B]


They are hoping for laprascopic but it's going to depend on some cell readings that they'll do from a D&C right before surgery. I'm hoping for laprascopic but it's a 50/50 chance vs abdominal right now for me. Thank you for your good wishes.

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 12 2008, 07:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669165


> Wow, Kim, this is a biggy!! You'll do anything to get out of cooking Thanksgiving dinner...
> 
> I wish you luck and I'll say a prayer everything goes smoothly....as I know it will.[/B]


Wasn't that just the best planning on my part?!?!  My stepson and his wife are coming up and they and DH are going to do all the cooking. They've already decided. What a vacation for me! Thanks Pat!

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Nov 12 2008, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669208


> Oh my gosh, good luck! Is your BIL crazy?! I'm sure Nissa will take great care of you when you get out of the hospital.
> Robin[/B]


He's so much fun and you'd never know he was a former ob/gyn because he's just not serious. He's a great hospital administrator and a great guy. He asked me once if I wanted to volunteer at the medical school to allow the residents to do pelvics on me all day!!!! That was when I was single and I told him I wasn't that hard up! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Nov 12 2008, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669287


> kim .a little behind as laptop was not working ...will pray all goes well for you i saw a women on the late late show last week .had surgery with a new machine its called the devinci surgical system , once used only by nasa ,was up and about the next day .... :grouphug: jo[/B]


Thank you so much Jo! I hope to be up and moving quickly!

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Nov 12 2008, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669290


> Dear, sweet Kim, you know you are in my thoughts and prayers, and I will especially be praying for you on the 20th.:heart: rayer: :heart:
> 
> I pray the surgery goes well (as I'm sure it will) and you have a very fast recovery! :hugging: :Flowers 2:
> 
> ...


Allison, you are just so thoughtful. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hoping all goes well...and that you feel better in no time.

Get the rest you need.

Will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope your surgery goes smoothly and successfully...May you have a speedy recovery!!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope the surgery goes well and your recovery is speedy. Walking as much as you can was good advice. I had one in 2000 and walked circles in the halls. The recovery wasn't bad. Prayers for you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hope everything goes well with your surgery.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Sending lots and lots of hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery*. :wub: * :grouphug: *

*Listen to the doctors. They say you must NOT do anything for 6 weeks after surgery.!!!

When I had my 'plumbing removed" I thought 'yeah right whatever'!! and boy was he right. (the only time I have listened to what a man told me :smrofl: :smrofl: )

No housework AT ALL. No making beds - NOTHING. Just lay back with your baby and rest! :Happy_Dance: 

Hugs and missing tail wags


Dede and (waiting for Katie) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage





*


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I wish you a speedy easy surgery and super fast recovery...Please take it easy afterwards, adhesions are very bad things and movement can cause them...I oray all will go well and smoothly and that you will feel better than ever afterwards. x0x0x0x0 N


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

IT HAS BEEN 9 YEARS SINCE I HAD THE SAME SURGERY FOR THE SAME REASONS FOR ME IT WAS NO MORE HEMORRHAGING AND CRAMPS . OTHER THAN I HAD TO HAVE SURGERY INSTEAD OF THE OTHER SO HEALING TIME WAS LONGER .
HOPE YOU HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kim, you know we will be thinking about you and praying for a good report/speedy recovery. Sounds like you will be in good hands. Do we need to make Nissa some scrubs to wear or tell your BIL that you want the VIP room so Nissa can visit.


----------

